
Crypto-Judaism - CameronNemo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypto-Judaism
======
CameronNemo
Stumbled across this phenomenon after reading NPR.
[https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=789864201](https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=789864201)

~~~
eesmith
In case you want to read some other comments, a version of this story was also
discussed here 11 days ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21779174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21779174)
.

